# 442 Information requested



## Army1961 (Apr 1, 2020)

Just bought a Smith 442 no dash, no internal safety, serial number BPR3xxx. Any one know approximately when it was made. Is it +P rated? Any other interesting info. Thanks, Les


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

You should be able to find the information from Smith & Wesson, without too much drama. My Model 642 and Model 637 are + P rated.


----------



## Zebra (Feb 6, 2017)

It is usually stated on the barrel eat the rating is. On my 642 it clearly is stamped .38+P


----------



## fastreb (Oct 31, 2020)

The fourth edition of the Standard Catalog of Smith & Wesson shows the 442 no-dash models to have been made in 1993 & 1994. It also shows that in 1996, they went to the 442-1 by changing the frame and cylinder to the J Magnum frame, which enlarged the cylinder and frame just slightly. They also changed the thumb piece (cylinder latch) at that time. The catalog shows that after the change, S&W then rated the 442 as being suitable for +P usage. So, it looks like your version is not suitable for full-time +P usage.


----------

